# What is your least used FoC Slot?



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

what is the FoC slot you use the least of? Or never even use, and why?

For me, probably troops, then FA, I almost never take more than the minimum two troops choices. and I have never been big on most FA units.

So what is it for you?


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Fast attack probably, I normally use some of everything but the Fast attack suffers the most.

I've only got a total of 2 fast attack units between 2 whole armies, A landspeeder that can be a typhoon or tornado and a valkyrie.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I play Eldar, and the FA slots suck! So I never pick them.

My marines are a gunline army so units in FA that run out and punch the guy in the face are never used. Might change my mind in the future though.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Im in the same boat, used to play CSM, and their FA is well...best avoided. 

But I now trying for a jump heavy SM army. *crosses fingers*


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

FA, I usually have 3-4 troops, and 2-3 HVY..... never any FA.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

For my Guard army I don't use any Elites, as none of them fit my theme or I just don't like them. Not a fan of Stormtroopers & just not in theme with my 
Desert Raiders. In my fluff all my priests are Redemtionists, so there goes psykers & ab-humans. Someday I may add, for s&g, a "counts as" Marbo as a mad bomber type though.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Depending on the army it is either the FA or the Elite, since I always take a good chunk of troops and heavies.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

It really depends on what army I use. I usually go for balance with my Space Marines, so a mix of the FoC Slots, but Imperial Guard have no elites. My current SM/WH army im using has no fast attack though.

Oh and I always take 2 HQ.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

For my Ultramarines I have 1 HQ, 1 Elites, 3 Troops, 3 Fast Attack, and 1 Heavy Support. However, outside of the army I have 3 more HQ choices, 1 more Troops, and 1 more Heavy Support. So for me it's a tie between Elites and Fast Attack.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Fast Attack slot always seems to fail in most armies. I have seen some interesting builds using them but I just say we all write GW and tell them to make FA better so that some people will take some since pretty much this game is geared too much toward the troop HS lists.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

For my marines it is probably fast attack. At 1500 points, I usually take something like 1 HQ, 3 - 4 tacticals with razorbacks, 2 - 3 heavy support, and the elites/FA depends really. I do use elites more than FA; the only time I use FA is to take speeders. Or if I'm running a bike army I'll run the bikes but as troops, and not FA.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Im gonna stick my head out and say that if you play a 3d/4th ed codex* then FA is going to be the slot you use the least. FA has a fairly long history of bad units....
I have yet to field a FA unit as a CSM player...

* not true if playing Necrons, then the answer would most likely be troops. You dont want more then necessary to keep the PO number ok. 


5th ed Codices actually have a fairly broad number of options which is damn fun. When my SW get back on track Im most likely going to use every different slot regularly


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That sounds about right actually when you think about it. Each new codex has some very interesting FA choices. Makes me think about the new Eldar codex and I start drooling over that unpleasant jack in the box that will someday reveal itself.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

FA units are generally weak, fragile, mobile, and overpriced. The same armies can tend to find these qualities in their other slots without the weakness, fragility, or cost. I've made pretty solid armies for every codex and played as every army at least once. I almost never see any need to bother with FA.

Decent FA choices:
Marines: Land Speeders
Chaos: none (raptors and bikers are not good and are overcosted, though nurgle bikers are tough)
Imp Guard: Vendettas (the best FA choice in the game), Valks
Tau: none (Pathfinders occasionally useful, but really not worth it, Vespid are a great example of a crappy fast attack choice following GWs philosophy along with swooping hawks for eldar; fragile, weak, and overpriced)
Inquisition: none
Orks: deffkoptas/rokkit warbuggies useful for some armies
Eldar: warp spiders occasionally, vypers are overpriced
DE: HAHAHA, no
Space Woofs: thunderwolf cavalry are expensive but fun
Necrons: necron destroyers are jsut about the only good thing in their codex
Tyranids: none

Typically having a weak and fragile but mobile unit doesn't really help much in a battle. Getting anywhere you want doesn't count for much if you can't do jack when you get there. It doesn't help when FA choices are typically also overpriced on top of that. Thus, armies always have troops and heavy support because you always need scoring units and big guns. Elites contain the really cool distinctive units of each codex, so those are likewise common. But no love for the FA.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I disagree with your armies best FA choices. I find that teleporting GK attack squads with twin incinerators adds a lot of fun for the other guy when they just land and open fire.

DE have hellions and reavers which are MUCH better although I think the new warpbeast unit is crap.

Tyranids I find that Raveners or Tyranid Shrikes are very decent. Although I wish the nid codex had released an option for the Red Terror. It was just so ugly back in 3rd ed.


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

I tend to have a healthy spread throughout the FoC, so I'd say, my least used would be HQ, as I only ever seem to take 1.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Hq I very rarely max it cause I always max out my 1 hq.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I use them all, but fast attack is definitely left out in the cold most of the time.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Troops.

I play Necrons.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fast Attack for my CSMs. Totally worthless.

Heavy Support for my Daemons, since i play only use them when i want to troll people, and their HS choices are a bit mundane.

Fast Attack also for Wolves, although this will change as soon as a get a decent job and have money for delicious Thunderwolf wolf wolf wolves with wolf claws and wolf talismans wolves.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As Marines, with Bikes, I have Fast Attack counting as troops (3 Bike Squads), and two other troops choices (Tacticals). So, that's 2 Troops, 3 Fast Attack, 3 Heavy Support (Triple Vindicators), no Elites, and a single HQ (Captain and Command Squad).

Elysians I use 3 Troop, 3 Fast Attack, 3 Heavy Support, 3 Elite, 2 HQ+1 Additional Optional (3 Vets+Valks, 3 Vendettas, 3 Vultures, 3x2 Drop Sentinels, 2 Command Sections+Valkyries, 1 Scanner Team.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> DE have hellions and reavers which are MUCH better although I think the new warpbeast unit is crap.


I forgot about the warpbeast unit, that's actually their decent FA choice. Razorwing flocks for rending and ridiculous wounds, plus beastmasters and khymeras to maximize wound allocation shenanigans is really solid. Hellions and reavers, on the other hands, are overpriced, have low toughness, 5+ armor saves, and unimpressive offensive output.


----------



## Goat (Oct 26, 2010)

The only time i used any sort of significant portion of Fast Attack, my army got wasted.
So i haven't used much of it since. So Fast Attack is my least used.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Fast attack in eldar. It's just... way too much fail.

I've been trying to theorycraft some SM lists, and there it's HQ. I usually only end up using one slot there unless we're north of 1850 points. The rest of the time I start with trying to use two, but realize the points won't carry me far enough midway through. MotF is wonderful but... a one hundred point tax for the pleasure of going entirely nuts when it comes to dreads is only so relevant. It's a shame, really, a midfield castle made up of hammernators, riflemen and MM/HF dreads is just so very bonerlicious... but starved for points. You'd have to screw yourself out of disposable melta, scoring presence and psycher defense.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Orks at 1500 points
2 HQ
2 Elites
3-4 Troops
3 Fast Attack
3 Heavy Support

Imperial Guard at 1500 points
1 HQ
0 Elites
4-5 Troops
0 Fast Attack
3 Heavy Support

Imperial Guard at 2000 points
1 HQ
0 Elites
5 Troops
3 Fast Attack
3 Heavy Support


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elites for me. I usually don't field them. My army also has some good fast attacks (seraphim's and Dominions)


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah Fast Attack just seems icky. I play Eldar, and can only ever justufy using one squad of Warp Spiders (Though that one squad has yet to let me down) 

And with my secondary army of Grey Knights, Fast Attack has one choice in its entirety, and to me taking the teleporting option only serves to screw me out of another scoring unit.


----------



## Broadsword 1986 (Nov 17, 2010)

As a space marine player, I only field a single HQ in my lists.
The only time I ever field a second HQ is when playing a fluffy list purely for fun.

I like the FA slots actually. Landspeeder Typhoon or HF/MM speeders always come in handy and have yet to disappoint me.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Culler said:


> I forgot about the warpbeast unit, that's actually their decent FA choice. Razorwing flocks for rending and ridiculous wounds, plus beastmasters and khymeras to maximize wound allocation shenanigans is really solid. Hellions and reavers, on the other hands, are overpriced, have low toughness, 5+ armor saves, and unimpressive offensive output.


I disagree. Hellions have good odds of having either S5, reroll wounds or have 4 attacks on the charge. A unit of 10+ with Baron will ruin most people's day with (at bare minimum) 22 AP5 shots wounding on 4s followed by 36 attacks at S4. Yes, they're fragile, but if they get their punch in first, they punch extremely hard. A unit of 15 with a good combat drugs roll assualting in their turn will take on almost any combat unit in the game through sheer volume of attacks.

I have also seen Reavers do a very good job of both anti-tank and anti-infantry provided the player is careful in their use, although I don't run them myself. I think dismissing them both as unplayable is a bad decision.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I have had great success with a (6) man RJB squad using (2) cluster caltrops. Pop that transport & next turn you can TB over the squishy unit inside inflicting a half-dozen wounds. By turboboosting smartly you end up with a 3+ coversave. Just don't land anywhere near flame templates! The RJB's serve the purpose of harrassing the heavy weaposn teams sitting in the backfield. By boosting over devastator / longfang / HWS sitting in the backfield you're increasing the survivability of your delicate raiders.

As mentioned, hellions can be quite usefull (though most will use them as troops...) & everyone has seen the potential in beastmasters....


the new DE seem to be the exception to the FA rule, but in general nobody uses FA.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

For me and seemingly most Tyranid armies, it's Fast Attack. A lot of the choices push you toward a flyer army, which is a build type exclusive to the new Codex that we're lacking a lot of the models for. You just don't see many flyer lists because of that. It's also a low priority FoC slot for us because Nids usually are going to be taking a lot of Elites and Heavy Support first. Most of the choices aren't bad, but the points are usually needed elsewhere.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure I actually _own _any CSM FA choices. I USED to, in the HainesDex, by slapping a Rhino on one of my DG squads...lol. I've used them, and Raptors can do their job, but neither well nor efficiently.

For Eldar, FA is the weakest slot, but only because you can't put a Wave Serpent there, and have no points left after HQ, Elites, min Troops and HS. Vypers, while overcosted by about 50%, are adequate if used well. Spiders are a bit meh, but can perform a role. Again, cost is the issue.

Marines and their variants have more than enough options here though MM/HF are by far my fav, TWC and BA VV are rivals for sure. Even DA like their FA slots, tbh. Templars though...? Marines have options everywhere, but fewest used maybe HQ.

Orks typically fill the FoC, unless trying to build ineffective Deathstars, so no real issue here. That said, my least favourite Ork Slot is Troops, because they are so pathetic. If we had no FoC manipulation, I shudder to think how bad for GW Ork sales would be, and thus more time before a new Codex.

IG love FA too. They have the best in the game in the Vendetta, then they have Scout and Armoured Sentinels, Hellhounds and awesome variants and...nope, that's the good ones. Stupid Rough Riders. Good everywhere.

For Tau - Piranhas are where it's at. One unit of Pathys too. Not using Tau Fast Attack is like using more than 2 units of Fire Warriors - if you do it, Peregrin Took, throw yourself in next time, and save us all the trouble! Tau have a good option in every slot.

Necrons - Destroyers are actually good as already said. Few Troops.

SoBs - I believe Immo Spam typically uses FA choices?

GKs - does anyone play these? lol Anyway, they aren't competitive, and need IG to leapfrog even Necrons (who aren't competitive either, ofc) and since we know the new book is 3-5 months away, pointless to discuss?

Oh, as for DE? I cannot BELIEVE no-one has mentioned Scourges! Shardcarbines may not be necessary, but they are _great_. Everything Hawks wish they were. Reavers and Beast flocks are also tasty. Hellions are decent, but much better as a Troop due to Opportunity Cost and to make them a more immediate threat, esp in DoW.

Nids - I don't think there's a BAD Fast Attack tbh. Most aren't amazing, but all are quite solid, if you can accommodate them. HQ would be least for them - who uses 2 HQs for Nids?


----------



## deviant_cadaver (Sep 6, 2008)

I play chaos daemons so fast attack by FAR. If they had any survivability or hit hard it be really nice to have some fast units, but as is ... some of it is tempting but, no where near worth it.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

deviant_cadaver said:


> I play chaos daemons so fast attack by FAR. If they had any survivability or hit hard it be really nice to have some fast units, but as is ... some of it is tempting but, no where near worth it.


If they put those slaaneshi rending beast things in the fast slot then there would be something worthwhile, but as is, it's a pretty pathetic slot.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Imperial Guard: Elites.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

As Gunline Dark Angels it was Fast Attack followed by Troops.

Triple Wing: Least is Elite

Double Wing: no FA or Elites

FA is the least used thus far, but it looks like in the next year it'll be the Elites slot.


----------

